# Nur ganze Worte ersetzen mit RegEx



## Phorx (9. Dez 2012)

Guten Tag!

Ich würde gerne mit RegEx in Java in einem String ausschließlich Worte ersetzen die genauso wie der gesuchte String sind.

Wenn ich "halt" suchen und mit "nicht"  ersetzen wollen würde, sollte bei folgendem Text:

"Haushalte sind halt nötig."

"Haushalte sind nicht nötig." und nicht "Hausnichte sind nicht nötig." herauskommen.

Ich hab überlegt ob ich das mit Leerzeichen davor und dahinter lösen kann, aber dann würde in

"halt doch bitte kurz an." dummerweise nichts ersetzt werden...

Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen,... und entschuldigt bitte dass ich das hier frage, aber Google hat mir antworten geliefert, die unübersichtlich sind und ich nicht mal ansatzweise verstehe, und das würde ich doch ganz gerne wenn ich es benutze. 

Also vielen Dank für alle Tipps und Lösungen!


----------



## SlaterB (9. Dez 2012)

```
public class Test {

	public static void main(String args[]) throws Exception {
	System.out.println("halt halt doch haltbitte kurz an".replaceAll("\\bhalt\\b","--"));	
	}
}
```
Boundary Matchers (The Java™ Tutorials > Essential Classes > Regular Expressions)

darauf achten \\b statt \b zu schreiben


----------



## Phorx (9. Dez 2012)

Klappt wunderbar. Das ist doch mal deutlich leichter als was man sonst so bei Google dazu  findet.

Vielen Dank!


----------

